# Need some input...Catfish Lake



## ButtaYak (Mar 2, 2015)

Need some input...Catfish Lake

Hands down what is the best catfishing lake in Northeast Ohio?? (I live in Wayne County but drive out of county to fish normally)

I've only fished small rivers for catfish but want more size! 

Thank you!


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

I've done good fishing Charles mill in the past. Last year results were minimal. Do you live near Wooster or more towards northern Wayne? Pleasant hill does hold some good cats especially on the western end of the lake in the old channel. I typically travel south to coshocton area and fish the Mohawk dam for bigger cats.


----------



## ButtaYak (Mar 2, 2015)

Dillon Friend said:


> I've done good fishing Charles mill in the past. Last year results were minimal. Do you live near Wooster or more towards northern Wayne? Pleasant hill does hold some good cats especially on the western end of the lake in the old channel. I typically travel south to coshocton area and fish the Mohawk dam for bigger cats.


I live in Wooster, thank you for your input. 
I have done some kayaking at Charles Mill, but never fished it. Where would you say catfishing would be good at that lake?


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

We mostly fish above the bridge on 30 on the river end but have also done good there at the public access on 42. Really any hole that you can find over 10 ft is a good spot to try but the stumps and mud bank on the west side is good for flats late summer-early fall.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

I've been wanting to hit the river lately and hook up with some good upper 20"ers. If you wanna meet up just shoot me a message.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

ButtaYak said:


> Need some input...Catfish Lake
> 
> Hands down what is the best catfishing lake in Northeast Ohio?? (I live in Wayne County but drive out of county to fish normally)
> 
> ...


I don't think there is a lake in Ohio that isn't good channel cat fishing. Charles mill, tappan, clendening and Piedmont are good flathead lakes.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

LaDue in Geauga county. State record came out of LaDue and there are many more cats in that lake that could smash the state record. 
Spend a half day bobber fishing for white perch, then use them as fresh cut bait under a slip egg sinker rig. Lots of shore access but i recommend fishing from the Rt 422 causeway. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

I second Labman lake suggestion. Ladue is great for channel cats. There are a lot of them and they are quality size fish.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Have seen some monsters come out of Portage Lakes and Nimi. Mine weren't monsters but caught a 17# Flat at Nimi a few years back and have caught several channel around 10#.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mogadore is great for big channels. Electric only, acquaintences do well from shore(at night)!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Plx is awesome catfishing. Catch channels pretty regularly 10# and up while bass fishing.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Mosquito is a great catfish lake, little far north for ya. Pretty much all the resevoirs in ne ohio have good populations. If your looking to river fish for them pick the larger rivers that have big deep bends. I have caught some huge ones out of the Mohican river thats pretty close to you.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

LaDue, Tappan and Portage Lakes have all produced monsters. For you, I'd just head east to tappan. Got some nice flatheads in there and nice channels too


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lake Erie.


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

X2 mosquito. huge ones caught a released regularly. Got this with a rapala on monday


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Osmerus said:


> Mosquito is a great catfish lake, little far north for ya. Pretty much all the resevoirs in ne ohio have good populations. If your looking to river fish for them pick the larger rivers that have big deep bends. I have caught some huge ones out of the Mohican river thats pretty close to you.


What part of the Mohican do you fish? I fish it regularly from loudonville to the Mohawk dam. Have definitely caught my fair share of 15# and a few hit the 34" mark. Rarely catch one under 26".


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Guess I shouldn't say rarely but they definitely average out right around there.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya same area for me, also down stream from loudonville to 514. I generally paddle downstream and find nice deep holes to cast into. Have not been down there in over a year gota head down soon. The Mohican is a great river, good diversity of fish and lots of big fish to boot.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

I have had some of my best nights right there at the landing under the 514 bridge.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Portage Lakes


----------



## mikebinthesky (May 15, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> Have seen some monsters come out of Portage Lakes and Nimi. Mine weren't monsters but caught a 17# Flat at Nimi a few years back and have caught several channel around 10#.


Interested in this Nimi Flat-anymore info would be appreciated


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

mikebinthesky said:


> Interested in this Nimi Flat-anymore info would be appreciated


Been like 7 years since I caught the flattie at Nimi. Flatties are easy to ID as the tail is flat compared to a Channel. Caught it in 7-8 fow along a weed line on a crawler, seems I remember I was fishing about 5-6 ft deep. From what I understand Eddie and his friends put a few in years ago. Hear of one being caught from time to time but there doesn't seem to be a large population. Have seen a couple very large cats swim under my boat since then.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

As stated before, Erie.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Erie Cats are in there own class........Spring fishing in any of the Erie tribs will yield some MEGA-cats...........size and numbers.


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

Portage lakes and nimisila. Caught a a channel cat at East reservior that's head was rubbing the both sides of an 8 inch auger hole through the ice! Thought I hooked an old tiger muskie that used to be stocked in there. 10 minute fight on ice gear with 4lb test!+


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ladue for channels. Always catch them like this in the spring.


----------

